# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  لامية ابن الوردي ، قصيدة جميلة ، مسموعة ومقروءة .

## محمد محيسن

لامية ابن الوردي ، قصيدة جميلة في الأخلاق ، مسموعة ومقروءة .

هذه لامية مشهورة من أجمل اللاميات الإرشادية ، وهي عبارة عن نصائح شرعية وأخلاقية واجتماعية وسياسية وآدب وحكم وتجارب يومية .

ناظمها هو الشيخ الفقيه النحوي القاضي المؤرخ زين الدين أبي حفص عمر بن مظفر بن عمر بن محمد بن أبي الفوارس المعري البكري نسبة لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، المشهور بابن الوردي ، من شعراء القرن الثامن الهجري .
وقد ولد في المعرة غرب مدينة حلب بالشام زمن المماليك سنة 689 هـ ، وخالف الزركلي فقال : أنه ولد سنة 691 هـ .
وكان من علماء اللغة العربية والنحو والفقه والأدب والتاريخ كما دل على ذلك تلك المصنفات المتنوعة له ، وقد أشتهر بالزهد والورع وحسن الخلق وطيب المعشر ، فكانت له مهابة في قلوب معاصريه .
تولى القضاء في منبج وشيزر وحلب ، ثم ما لبث أن ترك ذلك كله وعزل نفسه لمنام رآه ، وكتب أبياتاً في ذم القضاء وأهله ، ثم اشتغل بالتعليم والتأليف حتى شاع ذكره وطار صيته في البلدان ، وقد توفي بالطاعون سنة 947 هـ .

من مصنفاته :
• البهجة الوردية : وهو ديوان في الفقه الشافعي
• تحرير الخصاصة في تيسير الخلاصة : اختصر فيها ألفية ابن مالك
• التوضيح : شرح فيه ألفية ابن مالك
• صفوة الرحيق في وصف الحريق
• خريدة العجائب وفريدة الغرائب
• المسائل الذهبية
• ضوء الدرة : شرح فيه ألفية ابن معطي
• أرجوزة غزلية
• منطق الطير
• تتمة المختصر في أخبار البشر
• أرجوزة في تفسير الأحلام والمنامات
لمزيد من الترجمة ، راجع : الأعلام ، الدرر الكامنة .


قراءة  بصوت القارئ طه الفهد ( وهذه أجمل عندي ، والرابط غير مباشر ) ).

وهذه القراءة بصوت القارئ توفيق الصائغ .


*إعـتـزلْ ذِكـــرَ الأغـانــي والـغَــزَلْ وقُـلِ الفَـصْـلَ وجـانـبْ مَــنْ هَــزَلْ 
ودَعِ الـــذِّكـــرَ لأيــــــامِ الــصِّــبــا فــلأيـــامِ الـصِّــبــا نَــجـــمٌ أفَـــــلْ 
إنْ أهــنـــا عــيــشــةٍ قـضـيـتُـهــا ذهــبــتْ لـذَّاتُـهــا والإثْــــمُ حَـــــلّ 
واتـــرُكِ الـغــادَةَ لا تـحـفـلْ بــهــا تُـمْـسِ فـــي عِـــزٍّ رفـيــعٍ وتُـجَــلّ 
وافتكـرْ فـي منتهـى حُـسـنِ الــذي أنــتَ تـهــواهُ تـجــدْ أمـــراً جَـلَــلْ 
واهـجُـرِ الخـمـرةَ إنْ كـنــتَ فـتــىً كيفَ يسعـى فـي جُنـونٍ مَـنْ عَقَـلْ 
واتَّـــــقِ اللهَ فــتــقــوى الله مــــــا جـاورتْ قـلـبَ امــريءٍ إلا وَصَــلْ 
لـيـسَ مــنْ يـقـطـعُ طُـرقــاً بَـطــلاً إنــمــا مــــنْ يـتَّـقــي الله الـبَـطَــلْ 
صــدِّقِ الـشَّـرعَ ولا تـركــنْ إلـــى رجــلٍ يـرصـد فــي الـلـيـل زُحـــلْ 
حــارتِ الأفـكـارُ فــي حكـمـةِ مَــنْ قـــد هـدانــا سبْـلـنـا عـــزَّ وجَــــلْ 
كُتـبَ الـمـوت عـلـى الخَـلـقِ فـكـمْ فَـلَّ مــن جـيـشٍ وأفـنـى مــن دُوَلْ 
أيـــنَ نُــمــرودُ وكـنـعــانُ ومــــنْ مَــلَــكَ الأرضَ وولَّـــــى وعَـــــزَلْ 
أيــن عــادٌ أيـــن فـرعــونُ ومـــن رفــعَ الأهــرامَ مــن يسـمـعْ يَـخَـلْ 
أيـنَ مـن ســادوا وشــادوا وبَـنَـوا هَـلَــكَ الـكــلُّ ولـــم تُـغــنِ الـقُـلَـلْ 
أيـنَ أربـابُ الحِـجَـى أهــلُ النُّـهـى أيــنَ أهـــلُ الـعـلـمِ والـقــومُ الأوَلْ 
سـيُــعــيــدُ الله كـــــــلاً مــنـــهـــمُ وسيَـجـزي فـاعـلاً مــا قـــد فَـعَــلْ 
إيْ بُنيَّ اسمعْ وصايا جَمعتْ حِكماً خُــصَّــتْ بــهـــا خــيـــرُ الـمِــلــلْ 
أطـلــبُ الـعِـلـمَ ولا تـكـسَـلْ فــمــا أبـعـدَ الخـيـرَ عـلـى أهــلِ الـكَـسَـلْ 
واحتـفـلْ للـفـقـهِ فـــي الـدِّيــن ولا تشـتـغـلْ عــنــهُ بــمــالٍ وخَــــوَلْ 
واهـجــرِ الـنَّــومَ وحـصِّـلـهُ فـمــنْ يعـرفِ المطلـوبَ يحـقـرْ مــا بَــذَلْ 
لا تــقــلْ قــــد ذهــبـــتْ أربــابُـــهُ كـلُّ مـن سـارَ علـى الـدَّربِ وصـلْ 
فـي ازديــادِ العـلـمِ إرغــامُ الـعِـدى وجـمــالُ الـعـلـمِ إصـــلاحُ الـعـمـلْ 
جَـمِّــلِ المَـنـطِـقَ بالـنَّـحـو فــمــنْ يُـحـرَمِ الإعــرابَ بالنُّـطـقِ اختـبـلْ 
انــظُــمِ الـشِّـعــرَ ولازمْ مـذهــبــي فـي اطَّـراحِ الـرَّفـد لا تـبـغِ النَّـحَـلْ 
فهـوَ عـنـوانٌ عـلـى الفـضـلِ ومــا أحـســنَ الـشـعـرَ إذا لـــم يُـبـتــذلْ 
مـاتَ أهـلُ الفضـلِ لـم يبـقَ سـوى مقـرف أو مـن علـى الأصـلِ اتَّكـلْ 
أنـــــا لا أخــتـــارُ تـقـبـيــلَ يــــــدٍ قَطْعُـهـا أجـمـلُ مــن تـلــكَ الـقُـبـلْ 
إن جَزتني عن مديحي صـرتُ فـي رقِّــهــا أو لا فيكـفـيـنـي الـخَـجَــلْ 
أعــذبُ الألـفـاظِ قَـولـي لـــكَ خُـــذْ وأمَــــرُّ الـلـفــظِ نُـطـقــي بِـلَــعَــلّْ 
مُلـكُ كسـرى عـنـهُ تُغـنـي كِـسـرةٌ وعــنِ البـحـرِ اجـتــزاءٌ بـالـوَشـلْ 
اعـتـبـر (نـحــن قسـمـنـا بيـنـهـم) تـلـقـهُ حــقــاً (وبـالـحــق نــــزلْ) 
ليس ما يحـوي الفتـى مـن عزمـه لا ولا مــا فـــاتَ يـومــاً بالـكـسـلْ 
اطـــرحِ الـدنـيـا فــمــنْ عـاداتـهــا تخفِـضُ العالـيْ وتُعلـي مَـنْ سَفَـلْ 
عيـشـةُ الـرَّاغـبِ فــي تحصيـلِـهـا عـيـشـةُ الـجـاهـلِ فـيـهـا أو أقـــلْ 
كَــمْ جَـهـولٍ بـــاتَ فـيـهـا مُـكـثـراً وعلـيـمٍ بـــاتَ مـنـهـا فـــي عِـلَــلْ 
كــمْ شـجـاعٍ لــم يـنـلْ فيهاالمُـنـى وجـبــانٍ نــــالَ غــايــاتِ الأمــــلْ 
فـاتــركِ الحـيـلـةَ فـيـهــا واتَّــكِــلْ  إنـمـا الحيـلـةُ فــي تـــركِ الـحِـيَـلْ 
أيُّ كــفٍّ لــمْ تـنـلْ مـنـهـا الـمُـنـى فـرمــاهــا اللهُ مـــنـــهُ بـالـشَّــلَــلْ 
لا تقـلْ أصلـي وفَصلـي أبـداً إنـمـا أصـــلُ الـفَـتـى مـــا قـــد حَــصَــلْ 
قــدْ يـسـودُ الـمــرءُ مـــن دونِ أبٍ وبِحسـنِ السَّبْـكِ قـدْ يُنقَـى الـدَّغّـلْ 
إنـمـا الــوردُ مــنَ الـشَّــوكِ ومـــا يَنـبُـتُ النَّـرجـسُ إلا مـــن بَـصَــلْ 
غــيــرَ أنــــي أحــمــدُ اللهَ عــلـــى نـسـبـي إذ بـأبــي بــكــرِ اتَّــصــلْ 
قـيـمـةُ الإنــســانِ مــــا يُـحـسـنُـهُ أكـثــرَ الإنــســانُ مــنــهُ أمْ أقَــــلْ 
أُكـتــمِ الأمــريــنِ فــقــراً وغــنــى واكسَب الفَلْسَ وحاسب ومن بَطَلْ 
وادَّرع جــــداً وكـــــداً واجـتــنــبْ صُحبـةَ الحمـقـى وأربــاب الخَـلَـلْ 
بــيــنَ تـبــذيــرٍ وبُــخـــلٍ رُتــبـــةٌ وكِــــــلا هـــذيـــنِ إنْ زادَ قَـــتَـــلْ 
لا تخُضْ فـي حـق سـادات مَضَـوا إنــهــم لـيـســوا بــأهــلِ لـلــزَّلَــلْ 
وتغـاضـى عــن أمـــورٍ إنـــه لـــم يــفُــزْ بـالـحـمـدِ إلا مــــن غَــفَــلْ 
ليـسَ يخلـو المـرءُ مِـنْ ضـدٍّ ولَـو حــاولَ العُـزلـةَ فــي راسِ الجـبَـلْ 
مِــلْ عــن النَـمَّـامِ وازجُـــرُهُ فـمــا بــلّــغَ الـمـكــروهَ إلا مــــن نَــقَــلْ 
دارِ جـــارَ الـسُّــوءِ بالـصَّـبـرِ وإنْ لـمْ تجـدْ صبـراً فمـا أحـلـى النُّـقَـلْ 
جـانِـبِ السُّلـطـانَ واحــذرْ بطـشَـهُ لا تُـعـانِــدْ مَــــنْ إذا قــــالَ فَــعَــلْ 
لا تَــلِ الأحـكــامَ إنْ هُـــمْ سـألــوا رغـبـةً فـيـكَ وخـالـفْ مَــنْ عَـــذَلْ 
إنَّ نـصـفَ الـنـاسِ أعـــداءٌ لـمــنْ ولـــيَ الأحـكــامَ هــــذا إن عَــــدَلْ 
فـهــو كالمـحـبـوسِ عـــن لـذَّاتــهِ وكِــلا كفّـيـه فـــي الـحـشـر تُـغَــلْ 
إنَّ للنقـصِ والاستثقـالِ فـي لفظـةِ الـقــاضــي لَــوَعــظــا أو مَـــثَـــلْ 
لا تُــــوازى لــــذةُ الـحُـكــمِ بــمــا ذاقَهُ الشخصُ إذا الشخـصُ انعـزلْ 
فـالـولايــاتُ وإن طــابــتْ لــمـــنْ ذاقَـهـا فـالـسُّـمُّ فـــي ذاكَ الـعَـسَـلْ 
نَـصَـبُ المنـصِـبِ أوهـــى جَـلَــدي وعـنـائـي مـــن مُـــداراةِ الـسَّـفــلْ 
قَـصِّـرِ الآمــالَ فـــي الـدنـيـا تـفُــزْ فـدلـيـلُ الـعـقـلِ تـقـصـيـرُ الأمــــلْ 
إن مـــنْ يطـلـبـهُ الـمــوتُ عــلــى غِــــرَّةٍ مــنــه جــديــرٌ بـالــوَجَــلْ 
غِــبْ وزُرْ غِـبَّـاَ تــزِدْ حُـبَّـاً فـمــنْ أكـثــرَ الــتَّــردادَ أقــصــاهُ الـمَـلَــلْ 
لا يـضــرُّ الـفـضـلَ إقــــلالٌ كــمــا لا يضـرُّ الشـمـسَ إطـبـاقُ الطَّـفَـلْ 
خُـذْ بنصـلِ السَّيـفِ واتـركْ غِـمـدهُ واعتبـرْ فضـلَ الفتـى دونَ الحُـلُـلْ 
حُـبّــكَ الأوطـــانَ عـجــزٌ ظــاهــرٌ فاغـتـربْ تـلـقَ عــن الأهــلِ بَــدَلْ 
فـبـمُـكـثِ الــمــاءِ يـبـقــى آســنــاً وسَـرى الـبـدرِ بــهِ الـبـدرُ اكتـمـلْ 
أيُّــهــا الـعـائــبُ قــولــي عـبــثــاً إن طـيــبَ الـــوردِ مـــؤذٍ للـجُـعـلْ 
عَــدِّ عــن أسـهُـمِ قـولـي واستـتِـرْ لا يُصيـبـنَّـكَ سـهــمٌ مــــن ثُــعَــلْ 
لا يـغـرَّنَّــكَ لــيـــنٌ مـــــن فــتـــىً إنَّ لـلـحــيَّــاتِ لــيــنــاً يُــعــتـــزلْ 
أنــا مـثــلُ الـمــاءِ سـهــلٌ سـائــغٌ ومــتـــى أُســـخِـــنَ آذى وقَـــتَـــلْ 
أنـــا كالـخـيـزور صـعــبٌ كـسُّــرهُ وهـو لـدنٌ كيـفَ مـا شئـتَ انفـتَـلْ 
غيـرَ أنّــي فــي زمــانٍ مَــنْ يـكـنْ فيـه ذا مــالٍ هــو المـولَـى الأجــلّ 
واجـــبٌ عـنــد الـــورى إكــرامُــهُ وقـلـيـلُ الــمــالِ فـيـهــمْ يُـسـتـقـلْ 
كــلُّ أهـــلِ الـعـصـرِ غـمــرٌ وأنـــا منـهـمُ، فـاتـرك تفاصـيـلَ الـجُـمَـل 
وصــــــلاةُ اللهِ ربـــــــي كُــلّــمـــا طَـلَــعَ الـشـمــسُ نــهــاراً وأفــــلْ 
لـلـذي حــازَ العُـلـى مـــن هـاشــمٍ أحـمـدَ المخـتـارِ مــن ســـادَ الأوَلْ 
وعــلـــى آلٍ وصــحـــبٍ ســــــادةٍ لـيــسَ فـيـهـمْ عــاجــزٌ إلا بَــطَــلْ*

شرح  للدكتور مخدوم .

شرح للشيخ الحجوري .

----------


## أبوفردوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب

----------


## محمد محيسن

وعليكم السلام .
و إياكم أخي الحبيب  .
أسعدني مرورك الكريم .

----------


## إيهاب

أبوفردوس;122704]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب[/quote]

----------


## محمد محيسن

وجزاكم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب

كان والدي حفظه الله كثيرا مايرددها ونحن صغار فحفظت كثيرا من ابياتها بسبب ذلك اللهم اجزه عني خير الجزاء

----------


## محبرة الداعي

أحسن الله إليك أخي محسن ..

اختيار موفق , وقصيدة بالغة في معانيها لمن تأمل !

شرحها الشيخ الدكتور عبدالعزيز الحربي في كتاب من القطع المتوسط ...

----------


## محمد محيسن

إخواني الكرام :
أبو محمد الغامدي
محبرة الداعي 
شكر الله لكم مروركم الكريم ...

ولا أدري لماذا تغير تنسيق الأبيات بهذا الشكل !! فقد كنتُ رتبتها...!

----------


## ابن عمر

بسم الله 
جزاك الله خيرا 
نعم المنظومة هي
واخبرك اخي ان شرح الشيخ مصطفي مخدوم اي شرح صوتي
علي موقعه ضعيف 
ابشر الأخوة
هذا الرابط  شرح فيه الشيخ  النظم بصوت واضح
الدورة العلمية الخامسة جامع المغفرة 
http://www.sharjahevents.com/newaudi...d.php?catid=75

----------


## احمد موسى

قصيدة لابن الوردي ــ رحمه الله ــ يقول في مطلعها :

  مال الزمان عن المروءة عاري .. ما عنده في منكر من عار
  أشكوا إلى الله الزمان فدأبُه .. عز العبيد و ذلة الاحـرار

  من يتحفني ببقيتها مشكورا

----------


## ابوحرب

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد بن صالح

جزاك الله خيرًا يا أخي



تأكد من تاريخ الولادة و تاريخ الوفاة

و لك كل الشكر

----------


## اسلام ابوسحلي

> قصيدة لابن الوردي ــ رحمه الله ــ يقول في مطلعها :
> مال الزمان عن المروءة عاري .. ما عنده في منكر من عار
> أشكوا إلى الله الزمان فدأبُه .. عز العبيد و ذلة الاحـرار
> من يتحفني ببقيتها مشكورا


--------------
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه بقية القصيده
ما للزمان عن المروءة عار ***** ما عنده في منكر من عار
اشكو الى الله الزمان فدابه**** عز العبيد و ذلة الاحرار
احفظ لصاحبك القديم مكانه**** لا تترك الود القديم لطار
واذااساءاليك وفيك حمل فاحتمل*** ان احتمالك أعظم الانصار
اعذر عدوك والمعاند مرة **** واحذر صديق الصدق سبع مرار
فالاصدقاء لهم بسرك خبرة*** ولهم به سبب الى الاضرار
جاور اذا جاورت بحرا او فتى*** فالجار يشرف قدره بالجار
كن عالما في الناس او متعلما***او سامعا فالعلم ثوب فخار
من كل فن خذ ولا تجهل به*** فالحر مطلع على الاسرار
واذا فهمت الفقه عشت معززا*** في العالمين معظم المقدار
وعليك بالاعراب فاهم سره*** فالسر في التقدير والاضمار
والعلم ما صادف تقوى يكن كالريح*** قد مرت على الازهار
اياك من عسف الانام وظلمهم*** وتجنب الدعوات في الاسحار
ودع الورى وسل الذي اعطاهم*** لا تطلب الفضل من انكار
اقلل زيارة من تحب لقاءه **** ان الملال نتيجة الاكثار
واصبرعلى الحساد صبر مدبر** قد اظهر الاقبال في الادبار
كم نال بالتدبير من هو صابر*** ما لم ينله بعسكر جرار
امنت لي الجارات تجربة فلا*** يسدلن دون لقائي من استار
عجبا لشارب خمرة ما استحكمت** لب امرء الا عرته بعار
انفت من العصار وهو يذلها**** دوسا فثارت لاخذ الثار
يارب اورد كالغزال لطرفه **** حكم المنية في البرية جار
ومعذر كالمسك خط عذاره**** والخال منه زيادة العطار
اعرضت اعراض التعفف عنهم*** وقطعت وصلهم وقر قراري
ما بي تجاف للجمال وانما **** ليس الخنا طبيعة الاحرار
واذا رايت الظلم مشتدا فلا**** تمكث وحاول غير تلك الدار
ايقيم حيث يظام الا جاهل**** قد عادل الاشرار بالاخيار

----------

